# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  إليك قائمة أجهزة Huawei الـ 49 التي ستحصل على واجهة EMUI 9.1 الأحدث من الشركة

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] قامت شركة Huawei بتفصيل بعض الميزات المتوفرة على النسخة الأحدث من  واجهة EMUI والتي تحمل الإصدار EMUI 9.1 في الأسبوع الماضي. وفي الوقت  الراهن هناك بعض الأجهزة التي تعمل بواجهة EMUI 9.1 الجديدة، وهناك أيضًا  بعض الأجهزة التي يجري إختبارها، ولدينا الآن كذلك قائمة للأجهزة التي سيتم  ترقيتها إلى EMUI 9.1 في وقت لاحق من هذا العام.واجهة EMUI 9.1 الجديدة تجلب معها تصميم جديد للأيقونات، وإيماءات تحكم  جديدة، ونظام جديد للملفات، فضلا عن تحسين تجربة الإستخدام بصفة عامة.  وبفضل ملصق تم نشره من قبل شركة Huawei، فقد أصبحنا نعرف الآن أجهزة Huawei  و Honor التي ستحصل على النسخة الجديدة من واجهة EMUI.الأجهزة التي تعمل حاليًا بواجهة EMUI 9.1 : Huawei Mate 20Huawei Mate 20 ProHuawei Mate 20 XHuawei Mate 20 RS Porsche Design الأجهزة التي يجري إختبار واجهة EMUI 9.1 عليها حاليًا Huawei Mate 10Huawei Mate 10 ProHuawei Mate RS Porsche DesignHuawei Mate 9Huawei Mate 9 ProHuawei Mate 9 Porsche DesignHuawei P20Huawei P20 ProHuawei P10Huawei P10 PlusHuawei Nova 4Huawei Nova 3Huawei Nova 3iHuawei Nova 2SHonor PlayHonor 10Honor Play 8AHuawei Maimang 7Honor View 10Honor View 10 LiteHonor Note 10Honor 9Honor V9Honor 8X الأجهزة التي من المقرر أن تحصل على تحديث EMUI 9.1 مستقبلاً Huawei Nova 4eHuawei Nova 3eHuawei Enjoy 9 PlusHuawei Enjoy 8 PlusHuawei Enjoy MAXHuawei Enjoy 9SHuawei Enjoy 7SHuawei Enjoy 9eHonor 9 LiteHonor 8X MaxHonor 20iHonor 9i Honor 7XHuawei MediaPad M5 Tablet 10.1Huawei MediaPad M5 Tablet 8.0Huawei MediaPad M5 Tablet 8.4Huawei MediaPad M5 Pro Tablet 10.8Huawei MediaPad Tablet 5T 10.1 واجهة EMUI 9.1 الجديدة لا تزال تستند على نظام Android 9 Pie، ولكنها  تجلب معها العديد من التغييرات والتحسينات التي تجعل الهاتف يبدو سلسًا.  الأيقونات الجديدة هو تغيير مرحب به أيضًا. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## tareko

فين هواوي y7 prime 2019

----------

